# Battery cut-off switch?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I need a battery cutt-off switch. Something in my boat keeps draining my battery, and I have 7-8 things connected to it. Any product recommendations?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Perko seems to be the most common; our houseboat had one and seemed to work fine, this one is the dual switch, which can work or I believe they make an on/off also.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/ ... t104205780


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

rather than a battery switch, I would recommend troubleshooting your electrical system and find out what is drawing down the battery. This is often a case of poor connections or a skinned wire which both are issues that should be fixed to prevent further damage. Also, 7-8 things directly off the battery is maybe not the best way to be wired up. I like my electronics direct wired with noise reducers from the engines, but everything else should be off the battery system with larger guage wire to a fuse block or panel and even then individual switches to shut the components off and on as needed.

But if you are set on shutting down the battery supply then I would say perko is the way to go. readily available locally or online.
http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product ... rchID=4005


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

fish1on said:


> rather than a battery switch, I would recommend troubleshooting your electrical system and find out what is drawing down the battery.


Yea, one day. Today, the switch. I would like something that would allow me to connect everything to a block, then just connect the block to the battery with a single cable. If that makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Something like this should be pretty simple and accomplish just what you say:








A place like Raelco (or Realco??) on about west Temple and about 27th S would have that type of a block or even Radio Shack.

Edit-Apparently they don't like you using their links?? here is the link to use to just paste in http://continuouswave.com/whaler/refere ... 03x466.jpg


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Huge--that's just what I need!

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/graphics/boatElectrical/batterySwitchInstall603x466.jpg


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Gumbo said:


> I need a battery cutt-off switch. Something in my boat keeps draining my battery, and I have 7-8 things connected to it. Any product recommendations?


 As you take the wires from the neg. side of you batt, with everything off, read each wire with a meterback to the ground or the motor block. When you find one that has a reading, you have found the problem. If the problem is on the positive side, it will arc and burn the wire up. That would have been noticeable.


----------

